# Zeitschrift rund ums Programmieren



## KILLSMAKER (6. Mai 2006)

Moin!

Kennt jemand eine gute Zeitung, die sich mit dem Thema Programmieren auseinandersetzt.
Im Notfall würds auch ne Onlinezeitschrift tun.

mfg killsmaker


----------



## Gumbo (6. Mai 2006)

Meistens beziehen sich Zeitschriften auf ein bestimmtes Thema. In diesem Fall wäre es eine bestimmte Sprache oder ein bestimmtes Einsatzgebiet (Web, Desktop, etc.). Welches schwebt dir denn da so vor?


----------



## KILLSMAKER (6. Mai 2006)

Also ich beschäftige mich hauptsächlich mit C++ und ich probier damit eigentlich alles aus, was auch nur ansatzweise intressant sein könnte.

mfg killsmaker


----------



## Tucker (6. Mai 2006)

Au ja, das würde mich auch interessieren. Gibt es gute, vorallem für einen Schüler finanziell tragbare Zeitschriften zu PHP? Hab letztens einige durchgeblättert, die sehr schön ung gut schienen, mit vielen Codereferenzen, Schnipseln und Lösungsansätzen. Aber mit 7 Euro war mir die zu teuer.


----------



## franz007 (6. Mai 2006)

Tucker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Au ja, das würde mich auch interessieren. Gibt es gute, vorallem für einen Schüler finanziell tragbare Zeitschriften zu PHP? Hab letztens einige durchgeblättert, die sehr schön ung gut schienen, mit vielen Codereferenzen, Schnipseln und Lösungsansätzen. Aber mit 7 Euro war mir die zu teuer.



Es gibt *PHP-Professional*, leider habe ich die (genauso wie die *Internet-Professional*) in Österreich noch nirgens gefunden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Mai 2006)

Ich hab frueher immer die Toolbox gelesen. Ich fand das Blatt ganz interessant, weiss aber nicht ob es die noch gibt. Kam auf jeden Fall alle 2 Monate und mal eben 20 Mark gekostet.
Der einzige Nachteil war, dass dort hauptsaechlich C++ behandelt wurde als ich noch mit Delphi gearbeitet hab und als ich dann mit C++ angefangen hab es dort ploetzlich hauptsaechlich um Delphi ging. Verquere Welt... 
Aber wie gesagt, an sich eine sehr interessante Zeitschrift rund um die Programmierung und auch nicht ausschliesslich auf eine Sprache beschraenkt.

Konkret zu PHP kenn ich keine Zeitschrift, es gibt aber WebDeveloper-Magazine, dort koennte durchaus auch PHP ein Thema sein.

Heutzutage les ich, in Sachen, Computer 3 Magazine: Das Linux-Magazin, dort ist meist auch ein wenig zum Thema Programmierung zu finden, und die beiden Online-Magazine (In)Secure Magazin und das BlenderArt Magazin. Im (In)Secure Magazin geht es auch schonmal etwas um Programmierung, zum Teil auch um PHP.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (9. Mai 2006)

Hui genau mein Thema 

also zu PHP kann ich dir folgendes vorschlagen
- PHP Magazin - ist eigentlich ganz nett - lese ich immer gerne  - Studenten Abo ist tragbar
- PHP Solutions - teilweise schlecht Übersetzt und von den Themen her, dann doch eher für Einsteiger
- PHP Architect - Englisches PDF - lese ich gerne (und seit der ersten Ausgabe)
- International PHP Magazin - Die englische Version des PHP Magazins - find ich gut, hat aber nachgelassen, seitdem es die Print Version nicht mehr gibt

Programmieren allgemein
- Software Developers Journal - kenn ich persönlich nicht, aber vermutlich schlecht übersetzt 
- Der Entwickler - sehr umfassend

Dot Net
- Dot Net Magazin - lese ich regelmäßig in der FH-Bibliothek - aber es fühlt sich imo irgendwie "komisch" an - kanns nicht beschreiben - einfach nicht mein Mag
- Dot Net Pro - sauteuer aber jeden cent wert - freu mich jedes Monat drauf  - gibts aber nur im Abo, oder eine Woche nach release zahlreich auf Ebay
- MSDN Magazin - kann ich nichts dazu sagen

Java
- Javamagazin - siehe Dot Net Magazin 
- Javaspektrum Magazin ist reichlich dünn  - Thematisch und vom Niveau her immer sehr hoch

Sonstiges
- Eclipse Magazin - nie gelesen
- T3n - Typo3 Magazin - sehr schön gemacht, lese ich immer sehr gerne

hoffe da ist was dabei für euch 



PS: regelmäßig lese ich die Ix, T3N, PHP Magazin, PHP architect und die Dot Net Pro


----------

